# Grizzly Tablesaw Router Table Add-on - your impressions..



## mmcracing (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm about to pull the trigger on a Grizzly G0715P Table Saw and like the idea of saving space by adding a router attachment. Can anyone that has the T10222 router attachment on their Grizzly saw comment on the quality and pro's/con's for the accessory? Do you find yourself wishing you did a stand alone router table instead?

Also, what router are you using?

Thanks.
-Mark


----------



## mcase (Oct 31, 2009)

Don't have this specific one, but I've had the basic arrangement for years and have always been happy with it. It is an enormous space savings.


----------



## KBX500 (May 21, 2011)

I don't have that saw, or the router table attachment, but I prefer 
having the two be separate. Several times I have seriously considered 
a router attachment for my tablesaw, but decide not to.

My shop is a slightly oversized two car garage, that doesn't have 
cars parked in it, but I do repairs and maintenence on several vehicles 
and ZTR mowers and I need all my machinery to be easily moved out 
of the way to accomodate whatever I'm working on.

Adding a side table that would be heavy enough to support an good 
sized router just adds weight. Plus, I like to roll my router table, and 
others machines, outside the garge/shop for use sometimes.

I'm using a Porter Cable 7518 & 690, and a Rockler router table.

I'm curious as to why you settled on the G0715P ?

Keith


----------



## mmcracing (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm working with a dedicated single garage bay as part of a 3 car garage. So I can take the nearest vehicle out while working, but the foot print for equipment is quite limited.

To the question on settling on the G0715P - settling for me would be picking up a PC saw at Lowes  This is a huge step up from what I used in the past and fits the budget. I sold almost all my equipment 3+ years ago when we moved to San Diego and we just closed on a new house today that finally has room to work in again. I have a lot of equipment to buy.


----------



## KBX500 (May 21, 2011)

Mark,

When I said, "settled on", I meant decided on, or that you chose the G0715P.

Congratulations on the 3 car garage purchase, and the house, too. A new house
will give you plenty projects to break in a new saw and router. Good luck with it.

Keith


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

Mark, I have the G0690 and as soon as momma's fridge is paid, I will be acquiring the T10222 for my saw. This will give me 3 router tables. This is to be able to make doors with all three bits preset and ready to go.


----------



## grazer (Jul 8, 2011)

Can the T1022 fence be flipped around so that you can work off the back of the TS instead instead of reaching through the interior as shown?


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Can't help on the specific model but I used a freestanding router table and/or shaper for years before adding the BenchDog cast iron extension table to my TS. I'd never go back. I gained enough room for you guessed it….more tools!


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

Mind you, this is just MY opinion here, but I personally do not like the Grizzly cast iron wing / table due to the fact that there is no removable router plate. With a removable plate opening, you can put a router lift, or manually lift the router out to make adjustments, with the table you speak of, no such option there, you MUST make your adjustments in the table…

IF I had a full size cast iron saw, such as that one, I would be looking at something more along the lines of the Bench Dog 40-102

Now model specifics I can't say much about, but I do have a Hitachi KM12VC fixed base in my shop built router wing on my BT3100. I have the wide table / rails on my saw, so with an overall saw length of nearly 8', I couldn't afford a big hit space wise with a dedicated router table. There is nothing I haven't been able to do with this rig. If you want to have multiple routers set up no problem, just use multiple router plates and swap them around…


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

I've got the BenchDog cast iron that DB mentions. If you decide to go this route, shoot me a PM and I'll give you some tips. It's heavy. I installed mine by myself but I don't recommend it. It's heavy enough that it'll tip my heavy vintage JET saw. I had to anchor the opposite end of the saw to the floor for safety. The table is of very high quality, as is the fence. I couldn't be more pleased.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Like this? As you look at this, please note the the router fence is in it's rotated "storage mode" to keep it from interfering with the TS fence and NOT how I actually use the router fence.

I like the T10222 on my G0690 and I am sure you will like it on your G0715P. Not cheap, but works well. I suggest adding a Triton router since they have their own lifting mechanism and that saves $$$ on NOT having to buy a lift. FWIW, I figured that the $$$ I saved on using a Triton router helped pay for the extra cost of the T10222 .

UPDATE: I almost forgot, I also used the existing TS wing and had to drill three mounting holes in the outer edge of the TS wing to accommodate the T10222. That will give you an extended cast iron surface and is well worth the effort.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Wow Mike, nice and clean. Looks great. I see you went lefty. I wanted to but my shop layout made it difficult. Now I have to climb in between my 52" rails to get to the router; plus, my table flips. I'm a mess.

I've got the 3hp triton & I had to drill a hole in the plate for the crank. I'm VERY happy with the router and for the price, it really can't be beat.


----------



## DonnyBahama (Jun 21, 2011)

I plan to incorporate a shop-made router table extension for my saw when I can afford to. My shop space is very limited (half of a small 2 car garage - to be shared with a motorcycle, golf cart or both) but even if it wasn't, I think the extra space and support that a table saw top provides is a big plus. (Every separate/router table I've ever seen had a fairly small table top.) As I see it, the main advantage to a separate router table would be if you had a high production shop and couldn't afford to have the table saw tied up for router work.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

DonnyBahama SAID: "My shop space is very limited (half of a small 2 car garage - *to be shared with a motorcycle…*"

There you go. At least you have your priorities right **
http://www.horizontalheavens.com/WoodShop.htm


----------



## mmcracing (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks for all the tips. I noticed the 10% off grizzly coupon in Woodworking Journal isn't valid until 7/20, so I have a little while longer to decide what to do. I'm looking at the Bench Dog option now.

-Mark


----------



## mmcracing (Jun 29, 2011)

Interesting. I went to order the Triton Router today and the link didn't work on Woodcrafts site. I emailed them and received this response:

Thank you for your inquiry. The item 150288 Triton router is no longer available through Woodcraft. We apologize for any inconvenience. Please let us know if you have any questions or concerns and we would be happy to help.

Thank you
Tara
Woodcraft Customer Service
1-800-225-1153
[email protected]


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks for the thread. I have looked at the combo grizzly w the router table. the comments just made me think"oh dah, I have a bench fixed to the wall, and the roter table would mean i'd have to leap/crawl over the saw. Long and narrow shop. 12 wide 26 long. Guess I'm gonna think about it some more. LOL

Thanks.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Donnie - Check out my portable router table. It doesn't have a small top! (5'). I can lift it off the bench top if I need more benchtop space. Less than $25 invested in the whole deal (qualifies for your frugal working section). The main thing I dislike about the wing extension routers is they are way to low for me to use comfortably. This was the main reason I designed mine as I did. Didn't mean to hijack this thread.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

gfadvm, Is your portable router table in your shop video? Didn't see it in your projects. I am shameless and steal from everyone that can give me a better way to do something.

Thanks


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Yep, it's in the early part of the video. On top of the workbench/outfeed table. It doesn't have a factory router plate so you probably didn't realize what it was. The drawer full of router bits is the tip off! Copy away. it was a pretty simple project and I have less than $25 invested. Has worked well for several years. Send me a pm if you need more info.


----------



## DonnyBahama (Jun 21, 2011)

That's a nice router table, Andy (love the built-in drawers for bit storage) and I can sure see the appeal of the height, but I just don't have room for something like that. Aside from being able to use the table saw's fence and miter gauge (and other jigs made for the saw, including in/out-feed tables/supports) the beauty of incorporating it into a table saw wing is that it effectively takes up zero space. Even when it's not in use, the only thing I need to do is make sure there's no bit sticking up. I can even append the displaced wing to the other side of the saw and gain an even larger work surface.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Sounds like a good plan for your situation, Donnie. I am blessed with this big shop!


----------



## DonnyBahama (Jun 21, 2011)

You are, indeed! I enjoyed the tour.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Thought about the 5 hp saw w/ side table router. Realized my shop is not wide enough since I built my workbench, which is attatched to the wall. No initial planning when I rebuilt the old barn, Had not thought about it becoming a wood shop, w/the tools needing dedicated spaces. Didn't know abot lumberJocks at the time. LOL


----------

